
Cryptography in Arabic music - boos
http://ma3azef.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B3%D9%8A%D9%82%D9%89-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A9/
======
sctb
Does anyone have a decent translation of this?

~~~
chillingeffect
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fma3azef.com%2F%25D8%25A7%25D9%2584%25D8%25AA%25D8%25B4%25D9%2581%25D9%258A%25D8%25B1-%25D8%25A7%25D9%2584%25D9%2585%25D9%2588%25D8%25B3%25D9%258A%25D9%2582%25D9%2589-%25D8%25A7%25D9%2584%25D8%25B9%25D8%25B1%25D8%25A8%25D9%258A%25D8%25A9%2F&edit-
text=)

------
allan_golds
LOL WUT?

~~~
sctb
Could you please start posting substantively?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

